# Top 10 complaints from a dog



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Someone sent this to me at work the other day, thought I'd share.
I don't think all of these apply to our dogs, do they :

'1' 
Blaming your farts on me..... 
not funny... not funny at all! 

'2' 
Yelling at me for barking... 
I'M A **** DOG! 

'3' 
Taking me for a walk, then not letting me check stuff out. 
Exactly whose walk is this anyway? 

'4' 
Any trick that involves balancing food on my nose. Stop it! 

'5' 
Any haircut that involves bows or ribbons. 
Now you know why we chew your stuff 
up when you're not home. 

'6' 
The sleight of hand, fake fetch throw. 
You fooled a dog! Whoooo Hoooooooo what a proud moment for the top of the food chain! 

'7' 
Taking me to the vet for 'the big snip', then acting surprised when I freak out every time we go back! 


'8' 
Getting upset when I sniff the crotches of your guests. 
Sorry, but I haven't quite mastered that handshake thing yet. 

'9' 
Dog sweaters. Hello? 
Haven't you noticed the fur? 

'10' 
How you act disgusted when I lick myself. 
Look, we both know the truth. You're just jealous.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

That's really funny6. Thank you for the laughs.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I enjoyed this as well! Thanks.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, this cracked me up.


----------

